# Cafe in Phoenix Park Visitors centre-avoid it



## annR (15 Oct 2007)

_For clarity - this post appears to refer to the Interpretative Centre and not Farmleigh and not the tea rooms near the zoo.

Brendan_

Just a word of warning if you are planning on bringing anyone there for a cup of coffee while in the park. I took my parents there on Sunday, thought it would be nice. The courtyard was strewn with litter, there were uncleared tables everywhere. There was nothing to eat in it except a quiche and some packaged flapjack type snacks. They didn't even have any milk to put in the tea! This we only found out when i was at the till about to pay. We went on with it because my parents had to get on the bus and we were stuck for time. They had the cheek to charge me e15 for 3 teas, one coffee, a slice of quiche and a flapjack in dirty surroundings. Very disappointing. It used to be like that but I just presumed they would have cleaned up their act.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

My sister and mother were there on Saturday and they never mentioned any problems with the place. Are you saying that you knew that the place was not up to scratch in the past but went there anyway hoping that things had improved? Seems odd to me that somebody would harbour such objections and yet pay up (for black tea/coffee?) just because somebody was in a rush.


----------



## annR (15 Oct 2007)

Clubman yes that is what I am saying.  It's about 10 years since I was there!  I did presume it would have changed, everything else around there seems to be very well kept and nicely tailored to visitors. 

If it had just been me, I wouldn't have paid up but I hesitated to make that decision on behalf of my parents who would have had to go without their cup of tea/snack before a 3 hour bus ride, and they had already sat themselves at a table.  People aren't always in a position where they can refuse to pay and march off.


----------



## Kerrygold (15 Oct 2007)

I would go up there most weekends with the familiy and have found it to be quite nice, but that would be at 12:00 or so... I can imagine that come the Sunday afternoon, stock would be fairly lows.. One would imagine that the lady who took the order for tea should have mentioned the fact there was no milk! I'd certainly have no hesitation writing a short note on your observations and sending it to them. It's was my new years resolution to write such letters and I've a lovely stack of vouchers as a result. The key is not to have the letter as a rant, but just to state how you had expected more and was left dissappointed.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

annR said:


> Clubman yes that is what I am saying.  It's about 10 years since I was there!


Is the centre open that long?


> People aren't always in a position where they can refuse to pay and march off.


 Well they were hardly going to starve for not having a snack before a 3 hour bus journey. I'm not aware of any 3 hour bus ride that starts in the park so if they were catching it elsewhere then surely there were other options for a snack? On the other hand it's your/their choice to pay up for substandard fare and conditions I suppose. I just know that if things were as objectionable as you suggest then I personally would not have made the purchase.

_Kerrygold's _suggestion about making a written complaint is a good one. The next best thing to complaining at the time and foregoing the purchase I suppose.


----------



## BillK (15 Oct 2007)

We were there a few weeks ago when we were over for a wedding and looking for my grandfather's grave.

The place was a bit crowded but clean and we thought that the food was excellent value for money - especially as the cousin paid!


----------



## birdy (15 Oct 2007)

Which Cafe in the Phoenix Park were you in, there are 3 places to eat that I know of - The Tearooms beside the zoo, The Interpative Centre & the coffee shop in Farmleigh. 

I was in the Interpative Centre Coffee shop with some friends yesterday around noon and it was absolutly fabulous. The cakes and salad were delicious and the staff very nice & friendly. Any time I am there it is alway clean also.

I do think the Interpative Centre Coffee Shop is much nicer than the cafe in Farmleigh but that is personnal opinion.
I have no connection with any of these, just a very happy customer about twise a month.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Oct 2007)

I would guess that this café is run on a franchise from the OPW so you could complain to them if you get no satisfaction from your initial complaint which should be to the café.

Brendan


----------



## BillK (15 Oct 2007)

The Interpretative Centre is the one we were in. Couldn't fault the toilets either! (My wife vouched for the Ladies.)


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

birdy said:


> Which Cafe in the Phoenix Park were you in, there are 3 places to eat that I know of - The Tearooms beside the zoo, The Interpative Centre & the coffee shop in Farmleigh.


The original poster is perfectly correct in calling it the _Phoenix Park Visitor Centre _since this is [broken link removed]!


----------



## annR (16 Oct 2007)

I guess moral of the story is to go there early and not later on a Sunday afternoon.



> Well they were hardly going to starve for not having a snack before a 3 hour bus journey. I'm not aware of any 3 hour bus ride that starts in the park so if they were catching it elsewhere then surely there were other options for a snack?


 
Clubman how would this information add to the discussion?   If you really want to know I'll give you my Mum's number and you can ask her if you want


----------



## paddi22 (16 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Is the centre open that long?
> Well they were hardly going to starve for not having a snack before a 3 hour bus journey.



My parent are elderly enough and my dad has diabetes. In situations where he is out somewhere, he gets to a stage where he HAS to sit down and get a cup of tea and a bit of food to keep his blood sugar levels up. In situations like that it isn't practical to leave somewhere that has taken an effort to get to, where they are expecting to be able to sit down and rest. Sometimes your situation means that you ARE stuck with rubbish service and prices. And all you can do is complain after. Every situation isn't as simple as just leaving if you don't like.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Oct 2007)

annR said:


> Clubman how would this information add to the discussion?


Because you said...


annR said:


> We went on with it because my parents had to get on the bus and we were stuck for time.





annR said:


> If it had just been me, I wouldn't have paid up but I hesitated to make that decision on behalf of my parents who would have had to go without their cup of tea/snack before a 3 hour bus ride, and they had already sat themselves at a table.  People aren't always in a position where they can refuse to pay and march off.


And my point is that even in this situation you surely had a choice not to go through with the purchase if you were not happy.

Anyway - have you acted on the suggestions above and complained to the outlet and/or _OPW_?


----------



## annR (16 Oct 2007)

Clubman

The purpose of this thread is to point out bad value to other people.  It's not really relevant why exactly I needed to be there or even whether I complained or not.  Please keep to the point of the discussion.  Like I said, call my Mum if you feel the need to know her movements that day.  BTW before you ask yes she used the ladies as well and found them fine.

Ann


----------



## aircobra19 (16 Oct 2007)

I've found it mixed. Sometimes it ok and sometimes its like the original poster said. Overall it seems the park is crying out for a better cafe.


----------



## brodiebabe (16 Oct 2007)

They don't seem to be able to stock the cafe properly. Halfway through the day they seem to run out of food. However, if you get there early the food is lovel - they do a great choc. cake.


----------



## RainyDay (17 Oct 2007)

The Phoenix Park did seem to be extremely busy on Sunday given the unseasonably warm weather - perhaps this may have been a factor.


----------



## europhile (13 Sep 2008)

I went up there this morning and walked straight out again.  The place was scruffy-looking and the food I saw people eating looked to be very poor.

If it's food and a walk you're after the cafe in the Botanic Gardens is much, much better.


----------



## aircobra19 (13 Sep 2008)

They places in Famleigh are much better. When its open, which isn't that much.


----------



## Guest106 (13 Sep 2008)

The restaurant at Botanic Gardens represents great value for money.  Great range and quality in the food and a secure car park too (but overflows now and then).  The Bots is a Northside Gem.  Staff are very helpful too.
Don't know any place on the N/Side to compare with it.
And who could fault the Gardens ?


----------



## aircobra19 (13 Sep 2008)

The one in the botantic gardens gets packed at the weekends and runs out of stuff if your not there early in my experience. But otherwise its ok. 

Not much good to you if you're in the park though.


----------



## iggy (13 Sep 2008)

1John said:


> The restaurant at Botanic Gardens represents great value for money. Great range and quality in the food and a secure car park too (but overflows now and then). The Bots is a Northside Gem. Staff are very helpful too.
> Don't know any place on the N/Side to compare with it.
> And who could fault the Gardens ?


 Ahem...cough..cough...the OP is in the Phoenix park.


----------



## europhile (13 Sep 2008)

iggy said:


> Ahem...cough..cough...the OP is in the Phoenix park.



Sorry. I don't understand that last post.


----------



## Joe1234 (13 Sep 2008)

europhile said:


> Sorry. I don't understand that last post.



1John is talking about the botanic gardens, in glasnevin, the Op is talking about the phoenix park.  Now I'm not from Dublin, but AFAIK there is a few miles between them.


----------



## homebird (14 Sep 2008)

I think the food is fine at the ph park visitors centre. However, I had to run out of the courtyard with 3 children, a buggy and a tray of food. There were loads of wasps feasting on the dirty tables.


----------



## nesbitt (15 Sep 2008)

1John said:


> The restaurant at Botanic Gardens represents great value for money. Great range and quality in the food and a secure car park too (but overflows now and then). The Bots is a Northside Gem. Staff are very helpful too.
> Don't know any place on the N/Side to compare with it.
> And who could fault the Gardens ?


I agree this cafe has good food, very clean, but in the afternoon it is always packed at weekends.  If you visit on a Sunday, most likely the car park will be full/closed sign up, due to match in Croke Park, in fact the whole area will be jammed with parked cars....  We visit on Saturday mornings and have a brunch with the kids.


----------



## lightswitch (17 Sep 2008)

I would go to the Interpative Centre coffee shop probably once a month, Saturday or Sunday around lunch time, and find the cakes, salads wraps etc really good.  ( Hot Chicken wraps are yum).  The only small gripe I would have is their queing system which can take ages.  Still wouldn't stop me going there though.


----------



## olddoll (30 Sep 2008)

I would agree with original poster.  During a Sunday afternoon my friend and I called in for a cup of coffee and a cake and we walked out as quickly. Plenty of rubbish lying around and there was little or nothing left to buy.

I will call in again sometime but it will be earlier in the day.  It is a very nice amenity to have in the centre of the Phoenix Park.


----------

